# UKC - A great place to start!!



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

I wanted to take a moment to thank "Everyone" at the UKC show on Saturday in Whitmore Lake MI., for all the help. I couldn't even list all the people that helped or offered to help a newbie!! It made for a wonderful experience for me and my golden puppy. It was a wonderful place to learn about showing dogs. Even the judges are helpful.

We took a 2nd place ribbon and a 1st place ribbon (yes it was a novice puppy class and there were only 3 dogs) But it was my first show and hers and I had a huge smile on my face all nite. I even tried to arrange my schedule to come back on Sunday but I wasn't successsful.

A special thanks to the owner of Millstones goldens who even took the time to groom my puppy. She trimmed her feet ears and tail and made her look like a little show puppy. Monica another golden owner was also wonderful, darn I forgot her kennel name. So many good people I forget the names. 

What a great experience







I am hooked









i have a pic but have to learn how to get it on here again.


Thanks again
Sue Coppens (Sandi's Mom)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a great day - Congratulations


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like a very fun day-and congratulations for your placements! I wish there were UKC shows near me.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!

I do some UKC stuff myself. I heard about that trial but this is my last weekend off I think until after the UKC Premier in Kalamazoo (might have one weekend not sure) mid June. 

I have shown my lab in UKC agility, and I plan to try my hand at rally at the Premier with Teddi and Gabby. Could be interesting. Gabby will be running some UKC hunt tests the end of May, got the ok from our trainer. 

UKC is a nice venue. They are geared toward owner/handlers. They frown on professionals. It was created (my feeling) to allow those who could not compete against all the pros at AKC. It gave them a place to play and do well. It is an exhibitor friendly venue. Glad you had a great experience.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations! I totally agree about UKC, we have always enjoyed showing in UKC conformation and obedience.
Now you need to enter and go to Premier in Kalamazoo in June. It's the most fun show of the year. We can introduce you to dock diving, too! Maxs Mom introduced us to it at premier a couple of years ago.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love UKC obedience! I used that as proofing in the beginning for AKC......Love it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have heard wonderful things about UKC events. Unfortunately the closest UKC obedience trial is 4 hours away, and it is the same weekend as a popular AKC trial. HRC is huge in this area though, bigger than AKC.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Since UKC is based out of Michigan, their home office is in K-zoo, we have a few trials. I just forget to look for them :doh: I get messages from clubs I have done agility with, but depending on what happens at the Premier, I may need some more rally trials to finish some titles. 

COME TO THE PREMIER!!!! It is a fun show, and VENDORS!!!!


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I believe Gracie's breeder was at this show. Gracie's sister Annie did really well as did her future stud Levi. Wish we could have come by to watch!


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

Diane, Who is Gracies Breeder? I met 2 really nice golden breeders when I was there. i am going to have to try to get to Kalamazoo. i have a prior work commitment that weekend but i am trying to get out of it 

Sue


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Dianne Baker at Gazebo Goldens.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

echsuehome said:


> Diane, Who is Gracies Breeder? I met 2 really nice golden breeders when I was there. i am going to have to try to get to Kalamazoo. i have a prior work commitment that weekend but i am trying to get out of it
> 
> Sue


Well if you get out of it you MUST look for me at the Premier. "Usually" I set up two pop ups near the dock jumping. We also will be in the rally ring, and agility ring (small black lab). Premier is a BLAST!!!!


----------

